# Help



## drpennipede (Jun 7, 2011)

I am a United States citizen who just bought a villa in sorrrento. I am trying to arrange a way to pay my utility bills ie. gas, water, electric and phone. I tried to start a bank account at several local banks and was told that because i do not have a card of idenification from the Commune I would not be able to do so. I was then advised to go to the Post Office as they have credit card devices which I would be able to pay the utilities. I went on the bancopostaclick web site entered my data including my code fiscale and kept getting error messages. what should i do thanks so much drpennipede


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

drpennipede said:


> I am a United States citizen who just bought a villa in sorrrento. I am trying to arrange a way to pay my utility bills ie. gas, water, electric and phone. I tried to start a bank account at several local banks and was told that because i do not have a card of idenification from the Commune I would not be able to do so. I was then advised to go to the Post Office as they have credit card devices which I would be able to pay the utilities. I went on the bancopostaclick web site entered my data including my code fiscale and kept getting error messages. what should i do thanks so much drpennipede


Hello again, 
Remember the answer I gave you on your previous thread about buying a car in Italy? There you will find, explained in very plain terms, all you have to do to establish your registered residence in Italy and be entitled not only to buy a car, but to open bank accounts and post office accounts as well.

Bancopostaclick accounts have to be subscribed at your local Post Office, not on-line. And guess what are they going to ask you there? That's right: your "certificato di residenza"...

So arm yourself with patience and (as all the Italians and foreign residents of Italy do) get in line. It's a bit of a cumbersome process, but when it's done you're good to go.


----------



## robinkipson (Jun 15, 2011)

I want to buy property in Italy and i want to hire agent.


----------

